# Flash Player 10 FreeBSD 8.0 amd64



## xMEFISTOFELx (Feb 22, 2010)

After installing Flash Player 10 it didn't work in Mozilla Firefox
error code:


```
(process:1213): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
   Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(npviewer.bin:1213): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
```


----------



## vermaden (Feb 22, 2010)

Do You have /usr/lib32 dir?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

You probably need to install 32-bit compatibility in the kernel (though I see it's in GENERIC):


```
options 	COMPAT_IA32		# Compatible with i386 binaries
```


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Feb 22, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Do You have /usr/lib32 dir?



Yes.


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Feb 22, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You probably need to install 32-bit compatibility in the kernel (though I see it's in GENERIC):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Have you used it? And 100% know that the problem in this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm running Flash10 on amd64 without problems. I have that option in the kernel, and I have the regular flash10 port. So I don't know what your specific problem is, only that it can and should work.


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Feb 22, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm running Flash10 on amd64 without problems. I have that option in the kernel, and I have the regular flash10 port. So I don't know what your specific problem is, only that it can and should work.



How can I do it? :stud


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

I had to do nothing special to get it working. I don't understand the nature of your problem. I installed FreeBSD 8 amd64, loaded the linux module, installed the linux-fc10 ports and the flash10 port, ran nspluginwrapper -a -v -i, and it worked in Firefox. There's no special magic. It's basically the same as http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786.


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Feb 22, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I had to do nothing special to get it working. I don't understand the nature of your problem. I installed FreeBSD 8 amd64, loaded the linux module, installed the linux-fc10 ports and the flash10 port, ran nspluginwrapper -a -v -i, and it worked in Firefox. There's no special magic. It's basically the same as http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786.



I did it too.


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Feb 22, 2010)

I'am installed KDE and it's work ) but some problem in XFCE (.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I'm using it under XFCE ...


----------

